# d'avantage [davantage]



## Babutxi

¡Hola a todo/as!

Una vez más tengo una duda en relación a una palabrita cuyo sentido no capto muy bien, se trata de "d'avantage" en el siguiente contexto:

"Comment mobiliser d'avantage de ressources financières locales"

¿Por qué palabra podría traducirla? ¿debería suprimirla al traducirla al castellano?
¡Una vez más os agradezco de antemano! 

¡saludos!

Ba​


----------



## GilbertAndré

En este sentido significa "mas", "plus" en frances.


----------



## grandluc

"más" con acento


----------



## Babutxi

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Davantage, s'écrit en un seul mot dans le sens de "más". Il y a donc une erreur en français.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GilbertAndré

J'en suis rouge de honte  je n'avais pas vu l'erreur... davantage, bien sûr.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pues yo acabo de leer en el posfacio a un ensayo sociológico sobre la institución policial, esta frase:

"Ces conduites [en referencia a las conductas que venía analizando el autor del posfacio] se développeront d'autant mieux que l'institution policière acceptera s'ouvrir *d'avantage *aux tiers".

Si no significa "más", pues, sencillamente, pierde todo sentido... No sé: ¿error ortográfico? ¿En un texto académico? No sé qué pensarán...

Saludos...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Inicialmente pensé en decir que me parecía un error pero estoy absolutamente confusa tras comprobar el ingente número de referencias con *s'ouvrir d'avantage,* escrito incluso por la que se supone muy seria Comisión Europea:



> C’est pourquoi l’enseignement des langues est essentiel. En encourageant les élèves à apprendre d’autres langues dès leur plus jeune âge, les enseignants aident les jeunes Européens à :
> 
> *s'ouvrir d'avantage* à d’autres cultures


Fuente: ¡clic!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Incluso si lo escribe así la Comisión europea, no deja de ser un error. Hay que interpretarlo como "davantage".

Bisous;

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Pienso que d'avantage viene a ser ventaja, beneficio, gusto, placer..


----------



## Gévy

yserien said:


> Pienso que d'avantage viene a ser ventaja, beneficio, gusto, placer..


Hola:

El problema es que "s'ouvrir d'avantage" no tiene sentido alguno. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lampiste

Salut:

Pues a mí, que me gusta mucho *elucubrar*, es decir, imaginar sin fundamentos, me parece que se trata de una evolución del léxico.

(Y dicho esto, ya no sé si dejarlo y marcharme a dormir, o seguir). Bueno, intentaré explicarme:

La palabra *avantage*, que significa "*ventaja*", si se utiliza precedida de la preposición *de*, (*d'avantage*) toma el significado literal de "*de ventaja*" o dicho de una forma más inteligible: "*de forma ventajosa*".

Y la palabra *davantage* significa "*más*"; "*en mayor medida*", etc.

En la frase que nos presenta Barbutxi podemos utilizar tanto *davantage* como *d'avantage *porque ambos términos tienen un sentido positivo y muy similar:

¿_Cómo movilizar *de forma ventajosa* los recurso locales?_
_¿Cómo movilizar *en mayor medida* los recursos locales?_

En el caso de *s'ouvrir d'avantage* o *s'ouvrir davantage* (León Izquierdo) vemos que ocurriría lo mismo.

Pues bien, yo creo que el término* d'avantage* existió primero y evolucionó a *davantage* como tantas otras palabras y expresiones porque, sencillamente, es más cómodo escribirlo sin apóstrofo (y con la ventaja de que fonéticamente no varía y en el lenguaje oral no se evidencia ese cambio).

Para mantener esta "teoría de la evolución" tan peregrina, me baso en la similitud con la evolución que creo yo que ha tenido la expresión siguiente:

Todos sabemos que *d'ores et déjà* significa "*de ahora en adelante*"; "*en lo sucesivo*", etc.

y yo estoy convencido, aunque sin ninguna base, de que hace mucho tiempo existía una expresión similar a la anterior, que era la siguiente:

*"d'ores en avant"* 

y que con el transcurrir de los tiempos se ha convertido -por las mismas razones que he dado antes para *d'avantage*- en:

*dorénavant.*

Fin.

Como dice Marc Levy: *Et si c'était vrai...*

Buenas noches


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Podría interpretarse como: "abrirse provechosamente / con provecho"?


----------



## Alberthus

Hola Lampiste,

Me ha parecido interesante y muy imaginativo tu intento de explicación. Se nota que a ti también te gusta mantener en forma tus neuronas. Yo también le he dado muchas vueltas a este tema y pienso que debe más bien tratarse de un error tal como lo ha indicado nuestra moderadora *Gévy*.
En efecto si, como tu dices, *"d'avantage*" debe interpretarse como *"de forma **ventajosa"* el autor no hubiera escrito:

"Comment mobiliser *d'avantage* de ressources financières" (frase que se me hace bastante incomprensible)  sino
"Comment mobiliser *avantageusement* les ressources financières".

Luego lo correcto hubiera sido escribir:
"Comment mobiliser *davantage* de ressources financières"
 es decir : *plus* ou *encore plus* de ressources.

El caso es el mismo para el otro ejemplo aportado por *Athos de Tracia* (s'ouvrir *d'avantage* à d'autres cultures).

Pero yo no soy experto en la materia y como veo que, incluso los nativos han demostrado cierta perplejidad, sería de agradecer que algún "grammairien" del foro  nos sacara de dudas.

Un saludo,


----------



## Paquita

Alberthus said:


> sería de agradecer que algún "grammairien" del foro  nos sacara de dudas.
> 
> ,



Un gramático se contentará con repetir y tal vez reiterar D) y quizás volver a decir D) lo que ya queda dicho: "d'avantage" est incorrecto para decir "más" y punto.

Tu explicación es perfecta 

Pero si no te basta con las explicaciones anteriores, ve esto


----------



## Alberthus

Paquit& said:


> "d'avantage" est incorrecto para decir "más" y punto.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut:

¡Ay! ¡Cuánta tabarra os estoy dando con este asunto!
Pido disculpas por ello.

A mí, francamente, el adverbio *davantage* siempre me ha parecido un híbrido. Desde que le eché el ojo por primera vez pensé que esa palabra no había salido así de fábrica, sino que la habían recompuesto en la trastienda tiempo después.

Por eso ahora me he puesto a buscar su etimología, y wiktionnaire en ese sentido no dice que provenga del latín, del provenzal, etc, sino:

*Davantage.-* Étymologie: agglutination de "d'avantage".

Es decir que cuando en el anterior post un servidor de ustedes decía: "...yo creo que el término *d'avantage* existió primero y evolucionó a *davantage* como tantas otras palabras y expresiones...", puede decirse que estaba en lo cierto. Y nótese que no lo expresaba como una afirmación categórica, sino, simplemente, como una sospecha.
----------------

En cuanto al signigicado de estos dos términos parece sensato pensar que en el momento de la "soldadura" (soudure) serían muy similares, casi idénticos, y que con el uso y con los años se han ido distanciando. O mejor dicho, el que se ha ido distanciando, a mi juicio, ha sido *davantage*, puesto que el otro ha mantenido su significado.

Y puesto que *d'avantage* ha mantenido su significado, en ningún caso se podrá traducir por "*más*", como dice Paquita con razón y con energía en su post. Claro que no, Françoise (no encontré el "muñequito sonriente" ), es obvio. Y por eso yo no he hecho esa traducción en mi exposición anterior (he afirmado que d'avantage equivale a "de forma ventajosa").
-----------------

Si buscamos por ahí los equivalentes y los sinónimos de *davantage*, nos encontramos lo siguiente:

En Reverso: *Plus; et; encore.*

En dicocitations: *Plus; encore; surtout; mieux.*

En Littré: *Plus; plus longtemps; bien plus* (en désuétude).

Y no hace falta buscar más fuentes para darnos cuenta de lo compleja que resulta esta palabra francesa, más que nada por las vueltas que está dando, hasta el punto de que los diccionarios no se ponen de acuerdo respecto a sus equivalencias, excepto en una: todos la traducen por "*más*". Y por ese motivo tengo la impresión de que finalmente quedará ahí encasillada, y también lo pienso porque ese significado lo toma en el noventa y tantos por ciento de los ejemplos que se citan por todas partes.
-------------------------------

*Y ya termino:*

Cuando yo hacía la traducción de la frase traída por Babutxi (perdón por la "r" de más que puse), decía que las siguientes frases eran muy similares:

_¿Cómo movilizar *de forma ventajosa* los recursos locales?_
_¿Cómo movilizar *en mayor medida* los recursos locales?_

y ahora, analizadas con más detenimiento, sin las prisas y la somnolencia del momento en que las escribí, *admito* que pueden ser similares sólo en cuanto a la finalidad, al propósito que se desprende de ambas, porque si en la segunda se dice *en mayor medida*, se entiende que es para conseguir una *ventaja* (no va a ser para lo contrario); pero desde el respetable plano de la semántica* no* son similares, efectivamente, por más vueltas que queramos darle.

Sin embargo, si en la segunda frase sustituyéramos *davantage* por uno de sus sinónimos, concretamente por* mieux* (dicocitations), ¿no os parece que en este caso las dos frases sí serían gemelas en todos los sentidos? (o al menos, mellizas):

_¿Cómo movilizar *de forma ventajosa* los recursos locales?_
_¿Cómo movilizar *mejor* los recursos locales?_

En fin, ya digo: elucubraciones mías.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Mirelia

Muy interesante hilo, que visité a raíz de que en un texto al parecer correctamente editado se me presentó *d'avantag**e*. Lo que destaco es que al hilo me llevó el propio diccionario WR, en el que consta la entrada *d'avantage*. 

El término no está en el Larousse, ni en SensAgent, ni en CNRTL. En este último, en cambio, me parece interesante observar los antecedentes históricos y etimológicos de *davantage*:

 *Étymol. et Hist.* 1530 « en plus grande quantité » (Palsgr., p. 794 a : il ma cousté vingt liures et *davantage*); 1559 _d'avantage que _« plus que » (Amyot, _Pélop.,_ 43 ds Littré); 1587 _davantage de _(Malherbe, _Les Larmes de St Pierre,_ 166 ds _Œuvres,_ éd. L. Lalanne, t. 1, p. 10); 1658 « plus longtemps » (Scarron d'apr. _FEW _t. 24, p. 6 a); 1667 (Molière, _Le Misanthrope,_ IV, 3).  Agglutination de _d(e)_* et de _avantage_*; en a. fr. _d'avantage_ présente les sens disparus de : a) « sans contrepartie » (1179-85, Gace Brulé, éd. H. P. Duggve, V, 13); b) « d'avance » (xives. Froissart, éd. Kervyn de Lettenhove, XIV, 112); c) « en outre » (xves., Commynes, éd. J. Calmette, VI, XI, t. II, p. 322).  *Fréq. abs. littér. :* 8 305. *Fréq. rel. littér. :* xixes. : a) 10 295, b) 10 939; xxes. : a) 13 174, b) 12 750.  *Bbg.* Ritter (E.). Les Quatre dict. fr. _B. de l'Inst. nat. genevois._ 1905, t. 36, pp. 391-393. − Timmory (G.). _Davantage que_ ou la proscription inutile. _Vie Lang._ 1965, pp. 198-199.

Me pareció interesante agregar estos datos.

Cordiales saludos,

Mirelia


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Cuando un hilo tiene un error ortográfico muy común, añadimos los moderadores de FR-ES entre corchetes la escritura correcta. De esta forma, aunque alguien se equivoque al escribirlo, podrá ver cómo se ha de escribir y caerá en el hilo de la respuesta para su traducción.

No es que pueda escribirse de ambas formas, sólo es correcta la que viene entre corchetes, que quede claro.



Gévy (moderadora)


----------

